# LASIK, anyone btdt?



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm scheduled for May 19th. I was pretty excited, but my mom (the otherwise adorable 4 foot eleven voice of doom) is convinced I shall be blinded for life  

Anyone have an experiences to share?


----------



## davidhburton (Mar 11, 2010)

Did it 5 years ago. One of the best things I ever did!! Can still see with perfect 20/20!!


----------



## Jasonmh (May 7, 2009)

I had it done about 5 months ago.  I love it and would do it again in a hearbeat.  If I could do it over the only thing I would do differently is not wait so long to get it done.  I had some discomfort while I was healing, but in all it was much easier than I expected.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably 10 yrs ago I had a form of LASIK called PRK (where they actually cut the eye).  Like everyone else, the end result was fantastic!!!  I only had to do one eye, which made it cheaper, but I say don't even think about looking back at your decision!

Let us know how you do.


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Well, right after I posted a reply, I went to read my daily local paper and there was a big article about the problems with LASIK.  Evidently at the time it was approved by the FDA, there was an acceptance of problems/failure in 1% of procedures.  I guess now the actual percentage has risen above the 1%, so some are lobbying for banning the instrument altogether.

I still remain a great advocate of it, though.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I've never done it and never needed to since my eyesight is fairly good. That's lucky because I'm such a coward I'd probably be too scared.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I did it very early, about ten years ago, and have been pleased.  Would do it again for sure.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I know at least nine family and friends (including myself) who have had lasik surgery, and we'd all do it again in a heartbeat.  No complications for any of us and we all see 20/20 or even better.


----------



## Christopher Bunn (Oct 26, 2010)

I had it done about seven years ago. Wonderful procedure. In and out in about an hour. My eyes healed incredibly fast. Very little discomfort. I would do it again in a heartbeat, but I don't need to...


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I want lasik, but last time I was in the eye drs, my perscription had changed too much and now I'm preggers, so it'll be a while before I even think about getting it done again.  I've been wearing glasses since I was 8 yrs old and can't see w/out them.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I have had a cornea transplant in each eye.  The left eye was a complete transplant.  It is definitely the weak eye but with glasses can see well.  Recently my doc told me he can do Lasik on that eye!  I am so excited.  I still have 2 or 3 appointments before we make a final decision.  I am looking forward to it.  Isn't it amazing how far medicine has come?


----------



## valleycat1 (Mar 15, 2011)

I haven't, but everyone I know who has gone under the laser is happy with the results & no one had any complications.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

My husband had the old RK surgery 15 or 16 years ago.  At the time, his eye sight was so poor they didn't know if he would get 20/20 out of it.  He had to have 2 surgerys (2 months apart) to get there but he's 20/20 in one and 20/15 in the other.  He wears glasses to drive at night for an astigmatism and at 47 still doesn't wear anything to read.  

Two of his sisters had it at the same time.  Both of them are back in glasses.  They both got pregnant shortly after and I think that had something to do with it.  I remember the Dr. saying something about pregnancy but really don't remember what.  

I've have several friends have lasik and are thrilled with the results.  I would love to have it done but have never gotten around to it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I had LASIK 12 years ago.  Just had a check up yesterday and the folks in the office were quite giddy that my distance vision is still better than 20/20.  Now, I do need readers, but if I'd not had it done I'd be in bi-or tri-focals by now anyway, so I can deal with readers. . . .my brother and my son both had it as well and both are still happy with their results.


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

...But glasses look so cool !


----------



## julieannfelicity (Jun 28, 2010)

My husband did it several years ago and he's a chicken, so you'll do great. He said you don't feel a thing, but as they're doing it things get blurry. Only when you go home and have to use those drops will your eyes feel tired, itchy (don't scratch!), and irritated. He's telling me to tell you to basically sleep for two days and you'll be fine.  

I want to get it done too, but I don't have the $. We put his surgery on credit and are still paying for it! Eek!


----------



## Holly B (Nov 15, 2010)

I had it done over 10 years ago. Love, love love it! I went from being legally blind to 20/20 and am still 20/20. I had astigmatism that was getting so bad I couldn't even wear contacts anymore, and the thought of wearing glasses for the rest of my life just didn't appeal to my lifestyle. I would do it again in a heartbeat!


----------



## Anne Victory (Jul 29, 2010)

I want LASIK soooo badly.  How much does it run these days?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I'd rather have the puff of air than touching the eye, but they numb you first so, whatever.

I was REALLY glad when I went yesterday that they have a new toy for looking inside the eye . . .so I didn't need to be dilated.  I was NOT looking forward to driving home on what was, literally, the brightest day we've had all year!


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I got cataracts in both eyes that brought on rapid blindness (I got so nearsighted that soon I could only see clearly things that were right up against my eyeballs-- and it was getting still worse).

So I had to have both my lenses replaced with artificials. Aside from the usual American health insurance nightmare, the two different ops went great, almost qualifying as out patient surgery I think they call it (basically just a 15 minute procedure, once they begin).

My main health-related problems with the whole thing were the steroid eye drops they gave me to help the healing. For some of us they have side effects, like causing blood vessels to burst inside your eye after weeks of use, permanently clouding your vision thereafter with what seems like wisps of smoke or pieces of gauze floating around in there afterwards. Both eyes got it, but one lots worse than the other.

It's like floaters on-- well-- steroids.

Lens-wise my vision is great; near 20-20 for anything farther than arm's reach. This is a huge change from the majority of my life, when I was strongly near-sighted, and wore glasses for it.

I use cheap reading glasses now to see close up things.

The remnants from the burst blood vessels often get in my way, and I must roll my eyes around to get a clear view. But I still see better in general now than I did even around age 12 or so without prescription glasses.


----------



## _Sheila_ (Jan 4, 2011)

I was going to have it done last year.  Went to see the specialist (the eye doctor wanted to make sure that the pressures in my eyes were appropriate) they said I have the onset of cataracts and that they needed to address that first.

After lots of discussion, we decided to wait about a year and let my cataracts do whatever they are going to do.  That also gives me time to save up the $6,000 for each of the high end lenses they suggest.  I have great insurance, so the basic procedure is actually covered 100%.

So for now, it's glasses.

Good luck!!

Sheila


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> No way, no how. God help me if I ever have to have it done. My eye doctor actually laughed the last time I had an exam, and said something about how 'fun' a patient I'd be for the eye surgeons. It is all I can do to let him do the glaucoma test on me. He has to do the old fashioned kind, where they touch the eye, because no way am I letting that little poof of air near me. My eyes are watering just thinking about it, no joke.
> 
> If I ever have to have eye surgery, they had better be prepared to knock me completely out.


I'm _so_ with you on that. I did ask about it a couple of times, but I'm not a candidate for it, so I don't have to make the decision of keeping my glasses vs. overcoming my cowardice.

When they do the air poof test on me, they have to try it four or five times before I can keep my eyes open for it. 

If I ever need eye surgery, I'm going to plead for Valium. _ Lots_ of it.


----------



## Imogen Rose (Mar 22, 2010)

I had it done 8 years ago, best decision ever. It did hurt more than I expected, but it was just for minutes. Take the painkillers!


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

The drug they use for eye surgeries for me is Versed.  It is GREAT stuff.  However, nothing cures the morning after.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

Arkali said:


> I want LASIK soooo badly. How much does it run these days?


 Cost for one eye is $1300.


----------



## Amyshojai (May 3, 2010)

I'd worn glasses since 2nd grade. Had Lasik surgery 15 years ago--outstanding! Then about 3 years later, needed a re-do in one eye. Again, outstanding. Worst thing for me was the retractors...thingies they hold your eyelids open. The doc said I was a poster child for success. 

But now, my eyes have changed (with age) so I use glasses for reading but am fine for everything else. I did have one friend have the surgery and end up with dry eye, so there are some potential issues/complications as with anything.


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I had it done last year with good results.  Can't say it's the most fun procedure in the world.  I hate having my eyes touched.


----------



## JFHilborne (Jan 22, 2011)

Far too squeamish to even consider it, plus I had old fashioned eye surgery years ago and have lots of scarring on the backs of my eyes, plus astigmatisms so not even sure I'd be a candidate. All my friends who had it recommend it.


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

I know a half dozen or so people who had it, and they all love their results.  I am probably a candidate, but I haven't had the nerve to ask because I'm terrified of surgery.  I mean, if something's threatening my well-being, for god's sake take it out, but otherwise leave me alone!  And if I have to have belly surgery and come out of it without an ostomy bag, a permanent trach or the dreaded EC fistula, I would consider that a miracle straight from heaven.

Anyhow I tend to get poop, blood, and other nasty things splashed at me periodically so the glasses are working out really well for many reasons!


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

Bumping to say thank you for all your replies. Had the procedure done today and it was very smooth.

Looking forward to seeing a whole new world


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

Congratulations!  Bet you'll really love it by morning.


----------



## albianne (Jan 22, 2011)

Do you have to be a certain age to have it done?  I noticed one of the posters said getting pregnant meant she ended up using glasses again??
I am wondering if my daughter is a good candidate, she is only 19 and has weight fluctuations and might eventually want to have a family, should she wait until she has already had children, which could be 10 yrs or more.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

albianne said:


> Do you have to be a certain age to have it done? I noticed one of the posters said getting pregnant meant she ended up using glasses again??
> I am wondering if my daughter is a good candidate, she is only 19 and has weight fluctuations and might eventually want to have a family, should she wait until she has already had children, which could be 10 yrs or more.


That was 2 of my sister-in-laws and they had the old RK surgery where they put little cuts in the cornea. I don't think that is the case any more but it might be worth asking an eye doctor.


----------



## chilady1 (Jun 9, 2009)

I had Lasik surgery about 4 years ago and it was HANDS DOWN one of the best things I have ever done.  I love not having to wear glasses or contacts.  Especially contacts, because with allergy season I couldn't wear them or if my eyes were really tired, I had to remove them.  Forget about a smoky room - that killed my eyes.  The anticipation of the surgery is worse than the actual surgery.  When the doctor was finished, he asked me to look at the clock and tell him the time.  I will never forget being able to tell him that it was 3:16 WITHOUT glasses.  It took a few more weeks for me to stop reaching for my glasses on my nightstand.  BTW, if you get the surgery think about donating your glasses.  That's what I did.  Had about three pair that I donated.  Good Luck - I don't think you will regret having it done.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

albianne said:


> Do you have to be a certain age to have it done? I noticed one of the posters said getting pregnant meant she ended up using glasses again??
> I am wondering if my daughter is a good candidate, she is only 19 and has weight fluctuations and might eventually want to have a family, should she wait until she has already had children, which could be 10 yrs or more.


My son had it done in his early 20's. They want you to be well finished puberty so that your eyes have pretty much settled. And they would probably not do it if you're pregnant, not because of any danger to the baby, but because the hormones can make your prescription change. So they'd want to wait until things were back to normal after giving birth.


----------



## Cristian YoungMiller (Mar 3, 2011)

I had it done about 9 years ago and I feel like it was one of the best investments of my life.


----------



## sixnsolid (Mar 13, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> BTW, if you get the surgery think about donating your glasses. That's what I did. Had about three pair that I donated. Good Luck - I don't think you will regret having it done.


This is a great idea!


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

chilady1 said:


> BTW, if you get the surgery think about donating your glasses. That's what I did. Had about three pair that I donated.


What I do everytime I get a new pair, I donate my old "spare" pair (I always keep the pair I was wearing as a back up pair). And rounding up eye glasses for donations actually makes a good Eagle Scout project (my family is very active in scouts. All 4 bros are eagles)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

A good friend of mine has had a lot of problems with lasik, he had it done years ago and ended up having to wear a contact in one eye. I am not sure what went wrong but it wasn't till last year that they had the technology to correct the first mistake. He went in again and all was well till a few weeks ago when he developed "epithelial ingrowth".. cells growing on the lids I believe... it is not normally too serious but on occasion it can be. He is a professional pool player so it is pretty dyer that he recover.

He is working with one of the best Docs in the south.. but it is not a decision to take lightly at all. My eyesight was always very good till I turned 42 and it has gone steadily down. I need reading glasses all the time, I think this may be correctable with lasik, but as a photographer, just too big a risk.


----------

